# Aquariumplants.com CO2 kit



## bif24701 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm looking to buy the aquariumplants.com CO2 system, its priced at $499 includes their electronic valve, their own reactor w/probe holder and pump, Milwaukee ph controller with probe, and medical grade check valve.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/co2-a1.htm

Do you think I could achieve a good CO2 system that's easy to maintian for a lot less


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nothing??


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I would prefer a two stage regulator with either a Burkert 6011 or Clippard Mouse solenoid and an Ideal "1" series needle valve like the V52-1-12 which is a brass angle flow model with a Vernier micrometer handle. Contact maknwar, oldpunk78, bettatail or others for more info. Their for sale threads are on several planted aquarium websites. Some may be listed as power sellers. You can also build your own. It is rather easy. There are build threads over at barrreport.com.

I wouldn't get a pH controller. A timer will work fine.

I would use a drop checker with a correctly made 4 dKH baking soda and distilled water solution for tuning purposes. Some people use two drop checkers. Be sure to watch you fishes', shrimp and snails' reactions to CO2 addition as an indicator for tuning too.

The AP.com reactor is nice, but expensive. Get it if that is what you want. Many people make their own. Check out Cerges' and Rex reactors. These are two different styles but they do the same thing. The AM1000 reactor is another option. I use an Eheim 1103 needle wheel pump plumbed inline with my Eheim 2028 canister filter for CO2 misting.

I use Clippard brass check valves, but the AP.com medical grade check valve should work fine too.

I use an inline bubble counter (an Aqua Medic model). I've had trouble with the knock-off JBJ style bubble counters leaking CO2 and I don't use them any more. Many people do still use them without issues.

For the CO2 cylinder, you should consider some things. One is how is the cylinder refiled in your area. Is it swapped out or refilled on premises? You wouldn't want your nice new cylinder swapped out for a beat up one. Also, I suggest that you get as large of a CO2 cylinder that will fit in the area that you want to put it and one that you can still carry. Refilling 5#, 10#, 15# and 20# cylinders usually cost about the same (approx $20). This is why I suggest getting as large as you can use.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 11, 2011)

I see, Looks like I could build a system for far less than that price. If its not as efficient as the other that doesn't matter so much cause refilling the cylinder is cheap. Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

bif24701 said:


> I see, Looks like I could build a system for far less than that price. If its not as efficient as the other that doesn't matter so much cause refilling the cylinder is cheap. Thanks!


CO2 is rather cheap, but why are you worried that building a system wouldn't be as efficient?

It would be inefficient if your joints leak and you loose a bunch of CO2. LOL!!

Orlando has some pictures of AP.com's electronic regulator's insides. It is surprising how little stuff is actually in its box. A few wires. LED's and a gizmo, that's about it besides the CGA nipple and the output.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 11, 2011)

Were could I find a serviceable regulator? I can DIY my own reactor, purchase the check valve and hose. I think I could do all that for less than 100. plus a regulator and test supplies. Were to buy.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've purchased most of my regulators on ebay. I'm partial to Victor two stage regulators, but that is just me. There are other brands that work well too. There are some very good single stage regulators too.

This AGA is a rebranded Victor two stage regulator that you might want to check out. It is chrome plated and has stainless steel diaphragms. It is an A model. This means that it will run from around 2 to 20 psi. It will not run high pressure atomizers that require 30+ psi. But, it will run everything else. Info

Like I mentioned earlier, contact maknwar, oldpunk78, bettatail or others for more info. Their for sale threads are on several planted aquarium websites. Some may be listed as power sellers. These guys sell regulators as well as the components used. herns, over at TPT, has a nice Victor VTS253A-320 with a Burkert solenoid and an Ideal needle valve. maknwar has a very nice mini Matheson regulator plus others. Check out those guys for sale ads. Try plantedtank.net and barrreport.com. I don't see any listed in the for sale section here.


----------



## flwrbed (Jul 3, 2009)

i have AP set up and i love the "box". it is a no brainer. all the other gizmos are not needed but do make everything easy.

i would buy the whole system again.


----------



## thefisherman (Nov 26, 2011)

i read a lot of negative feedback about AP reg setups during my own search for one. i think i you are going to spend the money, might as well invest in long lasting, well built equipment.

i decided on getting a dual stage (matheson) regulator with all the bells and whistles (swagelok needle valve, solenoid, all brass fittigs, etc), a 15lb aluminum tank and GLA inline diffuser. maknwar from PT built the regulator for me. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...226-fs-co2-supplies-new-regulators-added.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...9413-fs-co2-pressurized-system-post-body.html

These are 2 good sellers , I bought a bran new 2 stage co2 regulator for very a good price and love it from maknwar


----------

